# Midgard Tegu has a impaction needs surgery



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 24, 2012)

UPDATE on Midgard Tegu The di an xray bones are still there. they are stuck in the upper GL intestines. After more enimas and a barium swallow and being sedated, They could not remove anything from either end. There is no sign of perforation at this time. He now requires Surgery to be done to go in and remove the bones... This surgery is going to cost me 1500 and my vet will take a 500 down payment to start the surgery.. I am asking one and all please for some donations if they can spare to help him. I really hate asking for help, BUT this is his last chance........... They isnt anything else the vet can do and we at this time dont think they will pass on there own. So please if you can help by donating alittle bit I will be forever greatful. 500 is all I need to reach a goal to get him better to save his life.. If you would like to donated any amount helps you can donate striaght to his vet office 
Deschutes Veterinary Clinic (DVC)
25 NW Olney Ave.
(The Big Grey Building near Pioneer Park)
Bend, OR 97701 US
Phone : (541)382-2481

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi-h6rY4-Q4


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 25, 2012)

You should setup your own donation system through paypal. You can accept many small donations 24/7 without people needing to contact the vets office. Anyone can donate even if they don't have a paypal account. Check out: https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_donate-intro-outside


Hope everything turns out alright for Midgard.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a paypal acount I just didnt want ppl thinking I was trying to scam them do they could contact the vet and talk with them to let them know it is ligit


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 25, 2012)

I will donate ,I dont have much though, but Id rather donate to your paypal. Maybe you can post your info? Or would you rather PM it to me? I think paypal is a good way to go, its easy to send money. We all want Midgard to live a long and happy life. As long as we keep TeguTalk honest, we shouldnt have to worry about scams.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 25, 2012)

My email addy for paypal is [email protected] Thank you all


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh no :[ I hope he gets better. I'd donate, but I'm jobless and don't even have money for myself X_X 

You should make a video on youtube with the info where people can donate and I'm sure you'd get a lot of help there. Your videos are pretty popular and a lot of people love Midgard. I know I'm a fan :] I bet people would help you out a lot seeing that video

Plus I'm sure if you show the x-rays and such people will believe you.


----------



## Aardbark (Sep 1, 2012)

Did he have the surgery? How did it turn out, is Midguard ok?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 1, 2012)

Midgard was about to go in for surgery after another radiogram they noticed the bone mass had moved down he had pooped some out. they have put the surgery on the back burner to see if he will poop out the rest. as of for the last three days he hasnt will be going back to vets on monday



larissalurid said:


> Oh no :[ I hope he gets better. I'd donate, but I'm jobless and don't even have money for myself X_X
> 
> You should make a video on youtube with the info where people can donate and I'm sure you'd get a lot of help there. Your videos are pretty popular and a lot of people love Midgard. I know I'm a fan :] I bet people would help you out a lot seeing that video
> 
> Plus I'm sure if you show the x-rays and such people will believe you.



I made a video and posted xrays and radiogram on this site already


Here is the tread...http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=12323#axzz25H8eki3j


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 1, 2012)

sarefina said:


> Midgard was about to go in for surgery after another radiogram they noticed the bone mass had moved down he had pooped some out. they have put the surgery on the back burner to see if he will poop out the rest. as of for the last three days he hasnt will be going back to vets on monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I saw the xrays, just didn't see a video about donations


If you had each viewer donate $1, by now you'd have about $220 for how many views you got on your vet video


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry my bad I didnt make a video for donation just a video of his first trip to the vet..


----------

